# Internet radio for contemporary classical music



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Found so far last.fm and it costs something like 3€/month here. Any other recommendations?


----------



## Morgante (Jul 26, 2012)

J. S. Bach.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

BBC Radio 3?

http://beta.bbc.co.uk/radio3


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> BBC Radio 3?
> 
> http://beta.bbc.co.uk/radio3


I'm not sure how much contemporary music they play, though having said that I don't listen often. I hear that *Radio 3's* late night segments can be quite contemporary.

*Mika* what is the benefit of paying for *Last.FM*? I use it and don't pay and I'm quite happy with what you get for free.


----------



## sah (Feb 28, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/programmes/genres/music/classical/experimentalandnew
http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/audios/ars-sonora/ (in Spanish)


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Lenfer said:


> I'm not sure how much contemporary music they play, though having said that I don't listen often. I hear that *Radio 3's* late night segments can be quite contemporary.
> 
> *Mika* what is the benefit of paying for *Last.FM*? I use it and don't pay and I'm quite happy with what you get for free.


Unfortunately it is not free here.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

The idea of this whole thing is to listen contemporary classical music only. Sure there are thousands of classical internet radios with every 10th or 100th track being contemporary, but that wasn't the point. Last.fm contemporary classical channel seems to fit perfectly to my purpose.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

Mika said:


> The idea of this whole thing is to listen contemporary classical music only. Sure there are thousands of classical internet radios with every 10th or 100th track being contemporary, but that wasn't the point. Last.fm contemporary classical channel seems to fit perfectly to my purpose.


If "that wasn't the point", you might have made clear in your OP what "the point" was (eg, your title could have been "Internet radio for contemporary classical music* Only"*_ )_


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

It seemed clear enough to me. Here's a few i've found that might be better than general classical stations

http://www.accuradio.com/#!/player/50228c171882af039800030c/ avant garde
http://www.accuradio.com/#!/player/502254094895c701aa000066/ 20thC
http://contemporary-classical.com/
http://www.live365.com/stations/iridianradio
http://www.live365.com/stations/dna__

Looks like the best you can hope for is modern, 20thC with occasional flashes of the last few decades.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

last.fm looks pretty dumbed down to me.
When I logged on it played something rather unpleasant called Palladio by a band called Escala


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Well the artist radio is much better than the tag radio selections. Iannis Xenakis Radio on last.fm will give you all the Modern Composers you could ask for.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

neoshredder said:


> Well the artist radio is much better than the tag radio selections. Iannis Xenakis Radio on last.fm will give you all the Modern Composers you could ask for.


Thanks for the hint, Iannis is doing the job . Some tracks listened today:
Luciano Berio - Concerto 2 Echoing Curves For Piano And Two Instrumental Ensembles
Olivier Messiaen - Abime des oiseaux
Morton Feldman - Only


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Huh, I have found the light : Alvin Lucier – In Memoriam Jon Higgins
After that Boulez was pop music


----------

